# Fitting glass runners??



## Leopardgeckosuk (Mar 4, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how to affix the glass runners when building viv please. 

Obviously can't drive nails down far enough. Screws would probably stop the glass from running across properley, glues would leave a strong smell (thats if they were strong enough). Apart from that, I'm out of ideas.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## topclean (Feb 19, 2011)

use fish tank silicone works great :2thumb:


----------



## Velosus (Feb 26, 2008)

hard as nails... its the main way of doing this, you just have to not put anything in the viv until properly dry and airated.

Ian


----------



## Leopardgeckosuk (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks to both, thats great. I did think of both, but thought they wouldn't be strong enough.:2thumb:


----------



## topclean (Feb 19, 2011)

Leopardgeckosuk said:


> Thanks to both, thats great. I did think of both, but thought they wouldn't be strong enough.:2thumb:


yes fish tank silicone very strong it holds fish tanks together :smile:
also dosnt smell. : victory: i use it all the time.


----------



## lamby (Apr 14, 2010)

I used no-nails on mine


----------



## Leopardgeckosuk (Mar 4, 2009)

topclean said:


> yes fish tank silicone very strong it holds fish tanks together :smile: .


Ha! Of course it does, yeah. :bash: Sorry, had a senior moment then lol.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

also worth using some flat headed tacks if you can (unless you've no plinth) as one of my dogs managed to knock the glass, dislodged the runner and the glass fell out


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I just use a high strength contact adhesive, it takes real effort to get them off, as I found when I stupidly put them on upside down one time, had to use a heat gun to soften the adhesive to get the runners off without damaging them!


----------



## scales7272 (Feb 26, 2011)

my runners clip over the wood cheek realy snud fit so i dont stick them on and its great for cleaning just remove the glase then the runner and anything thats got in them just falls out and then just clip them back on


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

i use contact adhesive, havent had any problems so far! : victory:


----------



## Carlos_2010 (Jan 24, 2010)

*aquatic sealant*

aquatic sealant on roughened surface with sand paper back runners and wood your sticking too scoured to add better contact.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I used small headed tacks.

Just use something else that fits between the runners to sit on top of the tack so you can drive it all the way home


----------



## kizzyfur (Jun 22, 2010)

hi dont use nails, cos if you catch toughend glass it shatters. i use glue and activator spray goes off in seconds. also know as mitre bond. is a pot of glue and a can of areosoll. glue one spray the other. hope this helps.


----------

